# New old Godin.



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

Just picked up this Godin G-Series guitar used last Thursday. Great guitar and the thing is in mint condition. The thing is I can't find any info. on this model and would like to know a little more. All I know is it was made in the U.S.A in the early to mid '90's. If anyone can help me with some information on this guitar I would be very pleased.


----------



## infinitemonkey (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a great guitar in great shape.

I have an Artisan TC that is far and away the best guitar I've ever played. While I'm a big Godin, though, I'm by no means an expert.

The G series, I believe, were made in the early to mid 90s. There are G-1000 to G-5000s out there. The birdseye maple tended to be used in the higher end of the range, from what I've seen of Godins earlier stuff. Beyond that, I don't know much else. The range does get good reviews.

You may already know about it, but there's a Godin forum here. Some of the regulars might be able to tell you more.


----------



## thecornman (May 13, 2007)

infinitemonkey said:


> Congratulations on getting a great guitar in great shape.
> 
> I have an Artisan TC that is far and away the best guitar I've ever played. While I'm a big Godin, though, I'm by no means an expert.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help. I will see what the guys on the Godin forum know.


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I find the shape, along with other Godin guitars to be a little funky. Is this the one that Michel Cusson used? He sounds fantastic.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

That is a great looking Geetar. Godin's are a very good investment.
:banana:


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

That's really cool looking. Godin makes some nice guitars.


----------

